# Dana: "No One Out There Gives A [expletive] About Fedor”



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-cbsratings111009&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

“CBS made its biggest mistake partnering with a tiny, small show with a roster no one cares about,” said Dana White. “Just because you read on MMA.TV that someone is a superstar doesn’t make it true. This should prove that no one out there gives a [expletive] about Fedor.”

“We’re pulling those numbers on Spike,” White said. “I mean, how the [expletive] is what they did considered any good in any way, shape or form? What kind of numbers do you think we would pull with a live show on CBS? I’ll tell you. Huge. It would be significantly, significantly more than what they got with these idiots from Showtime.”


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

snakerattle79 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-cbsratings111009&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> “CBS made its biggest mistake partnering with a tiny, small show with a roster no one cares about,” said Dana White. “Just because you read on MMA.TV that someone is a superstar doesn’t make it true. This should prove that no one out there gives a [expletive] about Fedor.”
> 
> “We’re pulling those numbers on Spike,” White said. “I mean, how the [expletive] is what they did considered any good in any way, shape or form? What kind of numbers do you think we would pull with a live show on CBS? I’ll tell you. Huge. It would be significantly, significantly more than what they got with these idiots from Showtime.”


Geez, what did SF do to Dana White? Did they wake up the morning of the event, sneak into his house, and take a shit in his cheerios??

I mean Dana does all this talk about how he "promotes" the sport and how the UFC is the pinacle of the sport...blah, blah, blah...then he downs and talks shit about every other organization out there that doesn't need their help to survive. I like Dana, but this seems a little childish to me. If I were his publicist I would suggest he just keep his mouth shut for once.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Obviously the UFC would do better numbers on CBS, mainly because the UFC is a brand name. It has nothing to do with Fedor. Im sure alot of people watching that fight were watching Fedor for the first time. But all that matters is millions of people saw him fight, and Im sure all of them would be interested in watching him fight again.

Strikeforce isnt as popular as the UFC. Fedor isnt as popular as Brock. We all know this. But to say that people dont give a shit about Fedor is ridiculous. The hometown boy came out to boos and a few golf claps. Fedor got an applause similar to that of GSP in Montreal, and the dude is from Russia. I cant think of many other occasions where that takes place. He cant deny, Fedor has a huge fanbase. I think Dana underestimates how many hardcore fans are really out there. In 2005 or 2006 Dana might have had more of an argument. But Fedor has finished 3 former UFC champions on US soil since then.

What I dont get though, is how in some interviews Dana says Fedor belongs in the UFC. And in other interviews he bashes him and says he was never a top 5 HW. Make up your mind Dana.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

How could anyone possibly like this repulsive toad???


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> How could anyone possibly like this repulsive toad???


Pretty simple fella, he was one of the main people responsible for making mma what it is today. Dana sounds like an ass sometimes, but he is good to the fans and between the Fertitas and Dana White we have the three people mainly responsible for turning mma from a sideshow to the extremly popular and accessible sport that it is today.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> his should prove that no one out there gives a [expletive] about Fedor


Yeah, except for a bald guy running UFC.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Dana, shut it. You wanted Fedor; it didn't work out. Maybe it will in the future. In the meantime. Hey Dana, shut it.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

O how wrong he is...


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Dana usually shittalks when he is scared. im not saying SF is a challenge, but it was a festering thing the ufc left untouched, and now they are getting BIG.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Every time I think Dana could not make a bigger knob-jockey of himself, he somehow manages to raise the bar and prove me wrong.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess this would be the 600th thread made about this particular subject! Seriously people you should all know by now that Dana will not promote a fighter unless he is signed with the UFC. So unless Fedor signs with the UFC (which will never happen) your going to hear Dana spout this crap every week! Just classify it as bullshit and forget about it!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dana F***ing White......needs to shut it...Seriously Dana shut it....:sarcastic12:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Dana is a mean poo poo head


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol, Dana is such a child.

"No one cares about Fedor, that's why I have to talk about him every chance I get."

If no one cared about Fedor, Dana wouldn't even mention him, as apparently no one cares anyways.

Fact is, people DO care about Fedor, a lot, and he has to stop as much damage as he can by telling casual fans that no one cares about Fedor.

Sad, but true.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

uhhhhhhhh.....Just ignore it, ladies. 

Dana do like to talk.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

Hahaha i would love to see fedor and Dana walking down the same hall way and Dana try and say that to Fedor's face.

Then i would love to see Fedor load up the same punch he hit rogers with and hit dana with it...


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Shorty said:


> Hahaha i would love to see fedor and Dana walking down the same hall way and Dana try and say that to Fedor's face.
> 
> Then i would love to see Fedor load up the same punch he hit rogers with and hit dana with it...


Except Fedor is enough of a human being to not want to do that. 

It really is quite a contrast of personalities. Kindness vs. arrogance. Between the two, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that most people would prefer to be around Fedor over Dana White.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> Dana is a mean poo poo head


You mean, he's a f*cking doodyhead.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> Except Fedor is enough of a human being to not want to do that.
> 
> It really is quite a contrast of personalities. Kindness vs. arrogance. Between the two, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that* most people would prefer to be around Fedor over Dana White*.


Fedor and me watching tv. Fedor gets up. 
I say; 'Fedor, while you're up, could you get me a glass of water? Thanks.' 
Fedor says; 'nyet'.
I say; 'Hmmph'

Dana and me watching tv. Dana gets up.
I say; 'Dana, while you're up, could you get me a glass of water? Thanks.'
Dana says; '**** you do you know who I ******* am, I'm ******* Dana ******* White!'
I say; 'Dana is a girls name'.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

What has Fedor ever done to Dana to deserve being trashed over and over again..? :confused03: :thumbsdown:

Dana is just pissed that UFC only has like the second (if even that) best heavy weight in the world.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

swedish_fighter said:


> What has Fedor ever done to Dana to deserve being trashed over and over again..? :confused03: :thumbsdown:
> 
> Dana is just pissed that UFC only has like the second (if even that) best heavy weight in the world.


Lol lesnar being 2nd best is a little optimistic..IMHO


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Dana better not run into Fedor any time soon.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> Lol lesnar being 2nd best is a little optimistic..IMHO


He's listed as #2 on most of the rankings I've seen.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

thats why i qualified it with IMHO. I think its a little premature based onhis rec


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Like others have said already... if no one cared about Fedor why is it that Dana is CONSTANTLY making comments directed towards Fedor?

Part of me wants to say its THIS kind of attitude from Dana that is hurting the negotiations between the UFC and M-1/Fedor. Kind and humble people like Fedor typically despise the outlandish, brash, and over the top arrogance of guys like Dana White.

Personally, I like that Dana White isnt afraid to speak his mind, but far too often his "honesty" is only directed negatively towards opposing fighters/fight promotions.

The UFC is big enough and dominating enough in the MMA World that Dana hardly needs to address anything outside the UFC at all, and *IF* he does it at all, it should be short and sweet. All these comments he has made directed towards Affliction, Strikeforce, and Elite XC have only made me more apt to buy PPV's or head out to the bar to watch the other promotions. 

In all, Dana White would probably do more damage to Strikeforce by simply not acknowledging them as a promotion altogether, rather than constantly ranting about how "they're [expletive], and no one gives a [expletive] about them!"


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

i guess he might be kind of right, even if he comes across as a douche. I mean realistically, most casual fans wouldn't have any clue who Fedor is, and that same calm, no bull attitude that makes Fedor so popular with the hardcore fans, can keep him from making any new ones, the guy does lack any charisma whatsoever. 

People just don't have access to his old fights in Japan, and Fedor's not the type of guy to go around promoting himself all the time like some of the new MMA superstars, which does make giving him any kind of lucrative contract a risky move.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

True, however it's interesting that Dana would say this right after millions of people saw Fedor fight on CBS.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

is it just me or does anybody else notice these conflicting statements by dana?

"I am a big fan of MMA" 
"I have always had MMA's best interests at heart"

etc?

Is it just me or should we have to substitute "UFC" for "MMA" in all of dana's statements?

If he truly is a fan of the sport, he would respect competition and what it has to offer.

If he truly has MMA's best interests at heart, he wouldn't be defacing literally every single mma promotion that dares to even look at the american audience, unles it's name is 'UFC'.

it's pathetic, and it conflicts me in that i respect dana for getting MMA to where it is, but now that it's here he seems to despise anything not from the UFC...

to draw a vague and controversial comparison, hitler was an amazing leader and completely got germany back on it's feet when it was suffering, but then once it got healthy again he decided to commit genocide and start invading shit because he hated any people who were different to his ideal standard.

(dont neg/flame me for the hitler reference, i know there were hundreds of other, bigger differences, it was just something that came to mind. please be objective.)


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

except every MMA fan in the world... keep dreamin' Dana...


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

MooJuice said:


> is it just me or does anybody else notice these conflicting statements by dana?
> 
> "I am a big fan of MMA"
> "I have always had MMA's best interests at heart"
> ...


You make a good point regarding how he speaks of MMA. In truth all the advances he's made for MMA are directly there to help his own company. So it can be said that his motives behind supporting MMA growth are really just supporting UFC growth. That being said, it's thanks to him that other promotions can start up and create a market beyond the UFC.


It's not the first time someone has compared Dana White to Hitler, but I think it's safe to say that they've chosen fairly different paths in their "evil" ways. I would compare White to Bush in that he wants everyone to conform to the UFC or "democratic" standard. If you're not part of us, you're against us. White says he only tries to grow the sport but in essence he attacks everything outside his own company. Bush wanted other nations to act like a democracy, but created wars to get this done...

I like the differences in MMA across the world as I do with different societies. Cage vs. ring, different time limits, head stomps, soccer kicks, elbows... all these things gave soem nice variety to the brand of MMA fans could watch.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I say; 'Dana is a girls name'.


I agree, I'm not the American, so I always thought that Dana is typically a girl's name, looks like I was right. So Fedor's management could start making fun of that whenever they want.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I really hope Strikeforce stays around long enough to give UFC a run for its money.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> I agree, I'm not the American, so I always thought that Dana is typically a girl's name, looks like I was right. So Fedor's management could start making fun of that whenever they want.


LOL. Over here guys are sometimes called Dana, or even Tracy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

or kelly, jamie, charlie, bobby, i even knew a cute girl named kevan once (pronounced like kevin). not mention a lot of others.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Kevan? Really? It's cute but it would kind of suck having people assume the incorrect gender, as I'm sure happens to guys called Kelly or Jamie.

I guess it could be argued that "Sasha is a girl's name" which it isn't, but sounds like one.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

HexRei said:


> or kelly, jamie, charlie, bobby, i even knew a cute girl named kevan once (pronounced like kevin). not mention a lot of others.


Kelly is pretty manly I always thought. Had a dog called Kelly. Bobby is manly. Tracy is almost as bad as Robin.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The worst one has to be Ashley.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> The worst one has to be Ashley.



GTR Ashley was originally a guy's name (a very manly guy name - re: Evil Dead - Army of Darkness) and then women stole it.


IMO it's stupid as a girl's name, pfft.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> GTR Ashley was originally a guy's name (a very manly guy name - re: Evil Dead - Army of Darkness) and then women stole it.
> 
> 
> IMO it's stupid as a girl's name, pfft.


OMG!! You're right!! I I haven't watched either of those masterworks in awhile, but that's irrelevant.

Women stole it so spectacularly that it's now almost as common as Jennifer, IMO. 

Apparently Sasha or Misha, when you add a C and turn it into Sascha or Mischa, can be a girl's name. I don't understand this at all.

Anyway I can't figure out why Dana would make a statement like that, except apart from expecting its absurdity to elicit comment, which it has.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I like Fedor.



(mmacore's users bless us again)


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

i just fought fedor in his backyard
i won hes not all hes hyped to be
kidding
but what about taylor thats a pretty bi-gender name


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, perfect for hookers of both genders.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

When I first saw the name of UFC owner,Dana White, in the internet I automatically assumed that it was a woman that runs UFC (Maybe it's because I was a fan of The X-files back then and "Dana" in my mind associated with Dana Scully). Then after a while I saw a bald dude and Mike Goldberg called him "Dana".


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Naw, Taylor is a man name. If women keep stealing man names were going to have to steal some girl names - I say Macy, it's sounds like a mace which is pretty tough.

I think more mma fans than not are on the internet talking mma. Can't talk mma without hearing Fedor


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, in Russia "Fedor" is not so popular anymore as it used to be (I can think of only 2 people that I personally know with this name). I'd even say that after 10-20 years this name will be very rare. I guess it's because "Федя" sounds kind of funny and old.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

name goes here said:


> Naw, Taylor is a man name. If women keep stealing man names were going to have to steal some girl names - I say Macy, it's sounds like a mace which is pretty tough.
> 
> I think more mma fans than not are on the internet talking mma. Can't talk mma without hearing Fedor


I agree with you name goes here, but you would not believe how many little girl Taylors there are over here.

I think the Russian equivalent of Jennifer (as in there's 3 or 4 in every class at school) is Natalya. IDK what a very common guy's name is over there, I'm thinking Vasiliev or Ivan something, as in Ivan Tsarevich.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Aleksandr, Sergei, Vladimir, Dmitri, Ivan, etc - Александр, Сергей, Владимир, Дмитрий, Иван. All those are very common.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Apparently Sasha or Misha, when you add a C and turn it into Sascha or Mischa, can be a girl's name. I don't understand this at all.


Wait... Sasha and Misha are both extremely girly names... and Sascha and Mischa are also girly names. 


Also Mischa Barton is super hot.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

What I'm getting at is that when they're girls' names, it's always spelled Sascha or Mischa, with a C added. Have you seen her lately?

Whereas, when it's the diminutive for Aleksandr or Aleksandra or Mikhail, it's Sasha or Misha. I think Sasha might be the diminutive for Sergei, also.

Trying to remember if Volodya is a nickname for a Vladimir, or that was just a nom de guerre, like Volodya Ulyanov.

I think in Federatsiya Russkaya virtually every leader has a vodka named after them. Please tell me there's Putin and Medvedev vodka.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Well what about the name Casey.. heard of both genders using them .. TV show confused me with that woman as Nikita.. 

Dana it is chicken and cows fault Fedor isnt in the UFC .. get over it..


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Dana it is chicken and cows fault Fedor isnt in the UFC .. get over it..


I guess somebody keeps reminding Dana about Fedor every day. Maybe his driver or cleaning ladies. That's why he's so pissed.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> I guess somebody keeps reminding Dana about Fedor every day. Maybe his driver or cleaning ladies. That's why he's so pissed.


That would be hilarious, and I can see him being all cool about it at the time and infuriated later.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I think in Federatsiya Russkaya virtually every leader has a vodka named after them. Please tell me there's Putin and Medvedev vodka.


It's correct when you say Rossiiskaya Federatsiya, the order is important here. I'm not familiar with vodka called "Medvedev", but I saw "Putinka". Of course, Putin said that he had nothing to do with it (he was the president back then), but people understood everything correctly and the product became very popular. Although I wouldn't know myself because I never drink it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> It's correct when you say Rossiiskaya Federatsiya, the order is important here. I'm not familiar with vodka called "Medvedev", but I saw "Putinka". Of course, Putin said that he had nothing to do with it (he was the president back then), but people understood everything correctly and the product became very popular. Although I wouldn't know myself because I never drink it.


I don't think there is a Medvedev vodka, at least not yet. My friend spent the summer in Moscow and St. Petersburg and didn't see it.

So is there a Gorbachev, Andropov vodka etc.?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> So is there a Gorbachev, Andropov vodka etc.?


Um, I don't know.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

What a stupid comment. _I_ care about Fedor.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dana gives the biggest **** about Fedor, more than all of us......:thumbsup:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

whose this fedor guy everydobies talking about? does he do ultimate fighting? Is he as good as kimbo?


----------



## underover (Nov 19, 2009)

*Dana and fedor?*

Dana like most americans seem's to forget that america isnt the only country in the world. MMA is a universal sport and has been practiced for thousands of years all over the world in various shapes and forms before america even existed.
Yet it seems to me the respect given to non- american fighters
isnt there. If no one gives a shit about fedor, they certainly wouldnt give a shit about Randy Couture, so Dana youre becoming a bit transparent with all this fedor crap.
Just pay the man some money and stop putting on these rematches:confused02:


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

he offered him alot of money just M-1 has ridiculous leeching demands


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Right Dana........this was the 9th most watched fight in MMA history because Brett Rogers has an unbeleivable fan base.


----------

